# Futter für die Fische



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin

Da ich neu im Forum bin stelle ich mich mal kurz vor.
Ich bin Christian und im Besitz eines 17500l teiches.
Die Filtertechnick besteht aus
Oase Biotec Eco Premium 80000
Oase Aqua Max eco 12000
Oase Swim Skim

Die Quelle wird mit einer Oase Aqua Max eco 12000 betrieben.

Der Fisch Besatz ist
14 Koi
4 __ Störe
8 Goldfische
2 Goldschlein
1 __ Graskarpfen
30-40 Grundlinge

Nun mal meine Frage an alle.
Was füttert ihr eure Fisch? Ist es doch alles fertig gekauftes oder füttert ihr doch andere Sachen. Würde mich über Kommentare freuen


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Dalmore, 
willkommen hier . 
gibt es bitte mal ein paar Bilder vom Zustand des Teiches , und eine nähere Beschreibung wäre auch toll 
Meiner Meinung nach sind es ein paar zuviel Fische für 17500 Liter, und __ Störe gehören schon mal gar nicht in einen Gartenteich . 
Störe sind __ Flußfische, und können z.B. nicht rückwärts schwimmen, wenn die zu dicht in die Flachzone kommen, landen
sie irgendwann auf dem Trockenen.


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Dalmore,
> willkommen hier .
> gibt es bitte mal ein paar Bilder vom Zustand des Teiches , und eine nähere Beschreibung wäre auch toll
> Meiner Meinung nach sind es ein paar zuviel Fische für 17500 Liter, und __ Störe gehören schon mal gar nicht in einen Gartenteich .
> ...


Flachzonen so direkt habe ich nicht also kein Problem für die störe und Strömung ist genug da. Was wird mit näherer Beschreibung gemeint ?


----------



## goldi_garten (16. Aug. 2018)

Hey Dalmore86, ich kann jetzt nur in Bezug auf Kois sprechen: Für meine bestelle ich das Futter im Internet. Wenn du dich da mal belesen möchtest, würde ich dir diesen Vergleich empfehlen: https://www.das-tierlexikon.de/test-vergleich/koifutter/. Ich bestelle das übrigens den Preis-Leistungs-Sieger


----------



## PeBo (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Christian,
erst einmal herzlich willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten hier im Forum.
 Oh, hast du aber viele Fische in deinem doch recht kleinen Teich. Wir sind hier alle sehr Bilder hungrig, stell doch mal ein paar Fotos ein.
Zu dem Futter: 
Ich füttere zur Zeit 6mm Koi - Schwimmfutter von BayWa. Der 20kg Sack kostet dort nur ca. 30€.  Meine Koi fahren voll darauf ab. Aber das ist sicherlich nichts für dich, da du auch kleinere Fische und vor allem auch __ Störe in deinem Teich hast. Störe brauchen zwingend Sinkfutter  und du musst trotzdem aufpassen, dass dir deine Störe nicht verhungern, da diese bei der Nahrungsaufnahme doch wesentlich langsamer sind als die konkurrierenden Fische.
 Du siehst, das mit dem Futter kann man nicht verallgemeinern.
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, deinen Bestand doch sehr einzuschränken. Vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar Fische verkaufen. Ich habe bei mir bei fast gleicher Teichgröße nur drei Koi schwimmen,  aber meine beiden großen sind schon in etwa 70 cm groß und entsprechend schwer, so dass ich bei mir schon den Eindruck habe ich hätte Überbesatz. Jetzt stell dir mal vor deine Koi sind später auch mal so groß!
Bei Stören spricht man davon, dass das Becken mindestens 20.000 l fassen sollte.

 Wie lange existiert dein Teich schon? 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Peter der neu umgebaute Tech ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt. Das mit dem fressen der __ Störe stimmt darum bekommen sie hand Fütterung. 
P.s.danke für deine Info was du fütterst.
Ich füttere zum größten Teil andere Sachen.


----------



## Lion (16. Aug. 2018)

Dalmore86 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> Ich bin Christian und im Besitz eines 17500l teiches.
> 
> Nun mal meine Frage an alle.
> Was füttert ihr eure Fisch? Ist es doch alles fertig gekauftes oder füttert ihr doch andere Sachen. Würde mich über Kommentare freuen



hallo Christian,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
wie Du schreibst so denke ich, hast Du eine gute Filteranlage und kannst somit deinen Teich voll genießen.

betr. Futter kann ich Dir sagen, dass ich zur Zeit nur Fertigfutter mische oder als Mixfutter kaufe.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich aber auch schon mal Salat usw. gefüttert, aber weil meine Fische das
nicht so mögen, hat das keinen Zweck. 
Aber ich sage immer, probieren geht über studieren und vieleicht mögen deine Fische ja Frischfutter
oder selbstgemachtes Futter.

Stelle bitte ein paar Fotos ein.

Weiterhin  viel Freude am Teich und hier im Forum wünscht
 Léon


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Danke Leon 
Ja die Filter Anlage ist Top.
Meine gefräßigen raubtiere stehen voll auf Salat. Futter außerdem noch Gurge, Möhre,gekochte kartoffel, Mais,Weizen,zukini,Melone,Banane,Kirschen entsteint.


----------



## Lion (16. Aug. 2018)

Dalmore86 schrieb:


> Danke Leon
> Ja die Filter Anlage ist Top.
> Meine gefräßigen raubtiere stehen voll auf Salat. Futter außerdem noch Gurge, Möhre,gekochte kartoffel, Mais,Weizen,zukini,Melone,Banane,Kirschen entsteint.



Christian,
bei Dir möchte ich gerne Fisch sein, Michelin Restaurant.

Denkst Du bitte an die Bilder.
VG. Léon


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Ja Bilder werden noch gemacht


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Habe mal schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Nicht einfach gegen die sonne.
Ein kleiner Einblick.


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2018)

Schöne Anlage , die Du da hast . Ich hoffe nur, daß Deine Fische nicht noch in die Familienplanung gehen, dann wirds echt eng


----------

